# Авиация > Современность >  Состояние парка авиатехники ВВС РФ на конец 2006 года.

## Холостяк

.. По аналитическим данным предприятий ВПК на декабрь 2006 года, опубликованной на их сайте в Интернете: В настоящее время около 90% авиационной техники ВВС (боевые самолеты и вертолеты) эксплуатируются за счет продления их ресурсов и сроков использования. Износ авиационной техники ВВС РФ составляет более чем 57%, из них 55% эксплуатируется более 15 лет, 40% - от 5 до 10 лет, и только 20 самолетов - менее пяти лет. В общей сложности, 87% авиационной техники ВВС РФ эксплуатируется сейчас за счет продления ресурсов и сроков их использования. Максимальный срок продления эксплуатации большинства самолетов и вертолетов истекает в 2005-2009 годах. После истечения этих сроков последует неизбежный вывод этой техники из боевого состава. По оценкам специалистов до 2009 года из боевого состава ВВС будет выведено 3200 самолетов и более 1300 вертолетов. Численность состоящих на вооружении ВВС самолетов всех типов уменьшится более чем в два раза - с 5100 самолетов в 2002 г. до 2000 машин в 2010 г. и из 1800 вертолетов, имевшихся на вооружении в 2003 году, к 2010 году в строю останется только 600 машин.
Однако закупки новых образцов авиационной техники уже 10 лет осуществляются в единичных экземплярах, и это не может покрыть естественные убытки авиационного парка. Для перевооружения ВВС в течение ближайших 20-25 лет необходимо ежегодно закупать до 150 боевых самолетов различных типов и около 60 вертолетов... 
Ссылка:http://www.missiles.ru/reviews.htm


.
.

----------


## Barra

ну так оно и есть , если не хуже, это что новая информация?

----------


## Холостяк

Инфа новая… На декабрь прошлого года… Практически на 1 января 2007 года, можно считать… Это если доверять по ссылке..., и источнику кто проводил такой анализ. Судя по всему это делали не "журнуляки", а спецы из ВПК.
Вообщем, ВВС РФ в полном отвесном пикировании под углом близким к 90 градусам…и вывод из него под ????....  ...

Удручает... Однако... Даже если это приблизительно к истине...  ...
.

----------


## %u0412%u044F%u0447%u0435%

хмм...сколько из этих 5 тыщ самолётов реально летают сейчас, а не стоят под заборами авиабаз без движков и запчастей  :shock: 
Зато у нас построили два Су-34, скоро будет куча Ми-28Н, да ещё и истребитель пятого поколения....
И пришло НАТО... :cry:

----------


## Родион

эээ что за настроения..... всё будет путём.

----------


## Жора

Будет-то будет, вот только своими глазами ещё бы увидеть ентое светлое будущее... :Confused:

----------


## timsz

> Будет-то будет, вот только своими глазами ещё бы увидеть ентое светлое будущее...


Все будущее все равно не увидеть, надо смириться.

"Э не-е-е-е, тарапыц не нада. Мы должны получить полноценного..." (т. Саахов)

----------


## AC

*К ситуации в иап КСпН:*
"...Способные подняться в воздух самолеты полка на МиГ-31 можно и вовсе пересчитать по пальцам. От старости некоторые машины в буквальном смысле разваливаются. Позапрошлой осенью, например, у одного МиГ-31 при посадке лопнула ось колесной тележки, и самолет лишь каким-то чудом сел на амортизационной стойке.
– В советские годы самолетный парк обновлялся каждые десять лет, – поясняет офицер, – а этот истребитель отлетал уже более двадцати.
Но даже если вернуть в строй все эти технически, но не морально устаревшие самолеты то их, по мнению полковника Жилкова, все равно будет мало.
– На европейском театре военных действий, – аргументирует свои выводы офицер, – нам может противостоять порядка 1.500 самолетов. Даже если все МиГ-31 с полным боекомплектом поднимутся в воздух и отработают с абсолютной эффективностью, мы сможем поразить лишь 144 самолета противника.
Не от хорошей жизни к дежурству по ПВО привлекаются полки фронтовых истребителей МиГ-29. В отражении налета противника они тоже будут участвовать. Однако небольшой радиус действия и оснащение ракетами средней дальности делает эти самолеты при выполнении задач по ПВО куда менее эффективными, чем классические истребители противовоздушной обороны. Впрочем, и в этих полках проблемы с исправностью техники.
– Новые двигатели не получали 12 лет, а ресурс эксплуатируемых не раз продлевался, – делится мыслями заместитель командира одного из полков подполковник Александр Хворов. – В настоящее время большинство из еще летающих самолетов имеют ресурс двигателей менее ста часов.
- Из 24 летают 15 машин, – продолжает командир другого полка полковник Олег Лашкевич. – Однако уже не раз продлеваемый ресурс двигателей у большинства машин практически на исходе. Поэтому если в ближайшее время не получим новые двигатели, скоро сможем обеспечить боеготовность лишь нескольких самолетов.
Аналогичная картина и в полку на Су-27, где летающие самолеты также можно пересчитать по пальцам.
Конечно, в случае необходимости летчики попытаются поднять в воздух все, даже самые аварийные самолеты. Но выдержат ли они хотя бы сутки боя?...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/02/14_02/2_08.html

----------


## Жора

Гр-н АС, Ваш оптимизм давно всем известен. Равно как и то, на каких данных он основывается.
В старые добрые времена за пораженческие настроения ставили к стенке.
Это так, для сведения.
1500 самолётов на европейском ТВД - маловато будет. Больше раза в три. А посему и мочить их придётся при помощи тактических ядерных боеголовок к ЗУР. А потом - залп уже стратегических ракет. 
Они это понимают и потому не полезут ни при каких условиях. Не идиоты.

----------


## AC

> Гр-н АС, Ваш оптимизм давно всем известен. Равно как и то, на каких данных он основывается.
> В старые добрые времена за пораженческие настроения ставили к стенке.
> Это так, для сведения.
> 1500 самолётов на европейском ТВД - маловато будет. Больше раза в три. А посему и мочить их придётся при помощи тактических ядерных боеголовок к ЗУР. А потом - залп уже стратегических ракет...


Предлагаете поставить к стенке полковников Жилкова и Лашкевича и подполковника Хворова?
Ядерные ЗУР, говорите?
Тогда про ЗУР:
"...Главная беда – ужасающие масштабы неисправности техники. Основные проблемы – с мобильностью ЗРК и их электронной начинкой.
...[По идее,] дивизион, сделав первые выстрелы, меняет позицию, уходя от ответного удара противника.
– Только из-за технического состояния половина вышек не сложится, – говорит начальник отделения боевого применения ЗРВ КСпН подполковник Олег Ильичев. – Выделяемых средств не хватает не только на ремонт, а даже на их диагностику.
Еще острее проблема пресловутых ячеек. ЭВМ ЗРК С-300 состоит из типовых элементов замены, или ячеек, как их называют в войсках. Что в идеале упрощает его ремонт: сломавшуюся ячейку надо просто заменить новой. Однако полковые
ЗИПы, где должны храниться запасные ячейки, из-за хронического недофинансирования полупусты, а ремонтирующее их предприятие не работает в долг. В итоге при заступлении дивизиона на боевое дежурство недостающие ячейки чаще всего приходится заимствовать из техники соседних дивизионов, а то и полков.
– И так уже десять лет подряд! – говорит командир зенитного ракетного полка полковник Евгений Бармотин. – Ничего к лучшему не меняется.
– Промышленники заламывают такие цены, что полк два года не может вернуть несколько сотен отремонтированных ячеек, – продолжает командир другого полка полковник Валерий Филиппов. – Из-за отсутствия застрявших там блоков аппаратуры для тренажа мы не можем полноценно готовить боевые расчеты. А ведь полк несет боевое дежурство.
При этом количество отремонтированных, но не возвращаемых промышленниками без оплаты ячеек, вот уже который год насчитывает несколько тысяч.
– Боеготовность у нас как бы плавающая, – резюмирует заместитель начальника ЗРВ КСпН полковник Виктор Буров, – каждый месяц из-за этих злополучных ячеек имеем какое-то число небоеготовых дивизионов и командных пунктов полков...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/02/14_02/2_08.html

----------


## FLOGGER

В самом по себе продлении ресурса ничего страшного нет, это нормальная практика. На этом держится практически все МГА, запаса там на много лет, многие машины вылетали ресурс, но он продлевается- качество советской авиатехники очень высокое, и это не стеб, это факт. Плохо то, что нет новой техники, вот что убивает. Ясно, что на продленном ресурсе много не пролетаешь, это в общем-то не дело. А  вот где новые машины, вот что интересно. И, обратите внимание, все перспективы нашего авиапрома и КБ связаны только с Индией  и Китаем: возьмут индусы и китайцы нашу а/технику-будет МИГ-35 и СУ-30МКИ, не возьмут-не будет. И после этого у нас еще говорят:"Ах, наш авиапром жив!" Да весь наш а/пром работает на заграницу, а себе-то что мы оставляем?НИЧЕГО! С уважением.

----------


## Жора

"И всё-таки знай: ты не один..."  :Biggrin:  

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/02/19/usaf/

----------


## Холостяк

Пока данные на конец 2006 года об общем количестве авиа парка ВВС России...

http://www.warfare.ru/?catid=241&linkid=2180

А это боеготовые по отдельности...
*истребители:*
http://www.warfare.ru/?linkid=2180&c...&type=fighters
*бомберы:*
http://www.warfare.ru/?linkid=2180&c...1&type=bombers
*штурмовички:*
http://www.warfare.ru/?linkid=2180&c...41&type=attack
*вертолеты:*
http://www.warfare.ru/?linkid=2180&c...pe=helicopters

Интересно представленное соотношение с американцами...

----------


## AC

> Пока данные на конец 2006 года об общем количестве авиа парка ВВС России...
> Интересно представленное соотношение с американцами...


Да пурга там по большей части, на этом warfare.ru

----------


## Холостяк

Зато цена там на эту энциклопедию - серьезная....  

Все равно в Инете другого, более-менее, нет...

----------


## AC

> Зато цена там на эту энциклопедию - серьезная....  
> Все равно в Инете другого, более-менее, нет...


Да уж, за сведения о том, что в Душанбе базируется авиагруппа российских МиГ-25...  :Eek:  
*"+ MIG-25 FOXBAT INTERCEPTOR/ RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT 
? Fighter group Dushanbe, Tajikistan ABR"*
...я бы на месте тех, кто покупает этот "продукт", столько не платил.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная статья, но о гражданской авиации, но состояние парка и эксплуатация самолетов в большей степени идентична...
Ссылка:
http://news.mail.ru/incident/1295293/

----------


## Дилетант

А какой сейчас среднегодовой налёт пилотов МиГ-31?

----------


## Холостяк

Статья в МК... Факты имеют место... Там и про среднегодовой налет прочтете... И про то, что денежки воровали, а наши Кубинские пилотажники лишний раз не могут полетать даже на свое 16-ти летие..., не говорю что создали целый Центр показа авиационной техники 237 ЦПАТ - а показа то не видно...
Сегодня МК уже сообщил, что Михайлов написал рапорт об отставке...
Ссылка:
http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/01/25/russia/90399/

----------


## Холостяк

Красивый фотообзор передачи Су-25СМ на Кубинке. Не новость, но хорошо снято!
Ссылка:
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Su-25SM_Kubinka.htm

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная статейка.. Почитайте внизу по ссылке...
Реальное состояние... Есть доля правды... А американцы вот новую боеголовочку соорудили и стратегическая авиация у них не на двух аэродромах собрана... И к тому еще и летает!!! И лодки в походы ходят уж явно не на рыбалку...
"Нормалек" было послушать надгробные хвалебные речи тому, кто этому всему посодействовал... Вспомнилось, как по шесть месяцев денежное довольствие не платили...
Ссылка: http://news.mail.ru/politics/1313045/

----------


## AC

*Динамика сокращения боевого состава ВВС РФ в Еврозоне (до Урала) в 2000-2004 гг. (с учетом техники, находящейся в резерве / на хранении):*

*Боевые самолеты:*
*3416* -- квота России по Договору об обычных вооружениях в Европе.
*2000 -- 2733*
*2001 -- 2636*
*2003 -- 2358*
*2004 -- 2245*

*Боевые вертолеты:*
*855* -- квота России по Договору об обычных вооружениях в Европе.
*2000 -- 741*
*2001 -- 587*
*2003 -- 445*
*2004 -- 476*

----------


## Холостяк

В 2007 г. на закупки вооружений для Минобороны будет истрачено 302,7 млрд руб. — на 27,9% больше, чем в 2006 г. 
Планируется закупить 17 баллистических ракет, в том числе семь типа "Тополь М", четыре ракеты-носителя и столько же военных спутников, шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34, пять вертолетов Ми-28Н, 31 танк Т-90, 10 БМД-4, около 100 БТР-80, один дивизион зенитных систем С-400, 2000 автомобилей "Камаз" и другую технику. Более половины средств (145 млрд руб.) будет потрачено на закупку новых вооружений, 60 млрд руб. — на модернизацию имеющихся и 97,7 млрд руб. — на исследования и конструкторские разработки.

Ссылка:
http://www.rosprom.gov.ru/

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно было бы посмотреть эту динамику за 05-06годы, а про самоли на базах  т.н. хранения можно, по-моему, забыть. Да и  про  планы нашего замечательного правительства следует говорить только в прошедшем времени, когда можно увидеть что сделано, а что осталось на бумаге. Говорить "будет"-несерьезно, потому что и раньше на обещания не скупились, а сейчас еще и выборы на носу.

----------


## juky-puky

> Интересно было бы посмотреть эту динамику за 05-06годы, а про самоли на базах  т.н. хранения можно, по-моему, забыть.


- В США, например, с их огромной базы хранения берут большие запчасти для B-52, взамен изношенных (силовые элементы планера с микротрещинами, например, и т.п.). Это получается в 10 раз дешевле, чем изготовить новую деталь...

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное что-то и можно брать со списанных по каким-то причинам самолей, но все-таки эти базы  больше напоминают кладбища. Можно посмотреть фотки, на этом же форуме, с базы хранения МИГ-23-их. Вообще мне кажется, что это не так-то просто - взять что-то с одного борта и поставить на другой-ведь кто-то должен определить, что этот агрегат исправен, что у него есть какой-то ресурс и т.п.

----------


## juky-puky

> Наверное что-то и можно брать со списанных по каким-то причинам самолей, но все-таки эти базы  больше напоминают кладбища.


- Нет, у американцев это не кладбище, это огромная база хранения. Масса машин стоят капитально законсервированых. Климат там очень сухой, 350 солнечных дней в году, окисление минимальное.



> Вообще мне кажется, что это не так-то просто - взять что-то с одного борта и поставить на другой-ведь кто-то должен определить, что этот агрегат исправен, что у него есть какой-то ресурс и т.п.


- Это всё фиксируется, ведётся документация, есть авиационные инженеры, которые и определяют по нормативам документов, что и как можно использовать, например, на замену.
Но в полках у нас это делалось сплошь и рядом, когда с одного самолёта брали исправный агрегат и ставили на другой самолёт, вместо неисправного. Иначе план не выполнить...

----------


## FLOGGER

Юкки, да я и не про амеров говорю, а про нас. И как заменяются агрегаты  и что для этого нужно я знаю не понаслышке.  Я не знаю, есть ли на наших базах специалисты, инженеры, которые знают состояние дел на "хранящихся" самолетах и как там ведется документация и проводятся ли там какие-то регламенты.  Ты наверняка знаешь, что если исправный самоль долго не летает, то на  нем должны проводиться  регл. работы для поддержания его летной годности . А у нас это чаще всего заменяется записью в формуляре, да и то не всегда. Если на форуме есть люди, знающие состояние дел на базах хранения, пусть они выскажутся, может я и не прав. В летающей части перебросить агрегат с борта на борт проще, т.к. известно их состояние, наработка, остаток ресурса и т.п. А вот припереть агрегат со ржавеющего самоля-это совсем другое.

----------


## F74

В Липецк привозили двигатели с баз хранения.

----------


## AC

> *Динамика сокращения боевого состава ВВС РФ в Еврозоне (до Урала) в 2000-2004 гг. (с учетом техники, находящейся в резерве / на хранении):*
> 
> *Боевые вертолеты:*
> *855* -- квота России по Договору об обычных вооружениях в Европе.
> *2000 -- 741*
> *2001 -- 587*
> *2003 -- 445*
> *2004 -- 476*


По поводу, вертолетов, кстати, есть один нюанс... Дело в том, что по ДОВСЕ в зачет (см. вышеприведенные цифры) как "боевые" идут Ми-24 и Ми-8. Но... Какое-то количество "24-х" и "8-х" (надо сказать, вполне себе осязаемое количество) из Армейской авиации / ВВС было передано в Авиацию МВД и ФСБ (погранвойск), а попав туда, вертолеты автоматически снимаются с учета по ДОВСЕ. Т. е. далеко не все сокращенные машины (из числа 741 минус 476) умерли... Они просто служат теперь в других ведомствах.  :Cool:

----------


## Micro

Авиация ВМФ вроде тоже не попадает под ДОВСЕ...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Авиация ВМФ вроде тоже не попадает под ДОВСЕ...


Да, не подпадает... Только она сокращалась едва ли не более стремительными темпами, чем подпадающие под ДОВСЕ ВВС...  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

А может, состояние техники находится в таком аховом состоянии из-за того, что начальство видит ее только "из окна своего персонального автомобиля" !? К примеру, сегодня в ВВС нет ни одного генерала, который бы летал на последних модификациях Су-27. Высшие офицеры летают в настоящее время на Су-25 и МиГ-29. А на Су-27 - ни одного.
А ведь "летающий" генерал, помимо всего прочего, сильнейшая мотивация к повышению летной выучки для молодого летчика. Провозной полет с командиром дивизии или командующим армией начинающий авиатор запомнил бы на всю жизнь. Кроме того, когда летают генералы, тогда проблемы авиации они знают гораздо лучше. Соответственно того и глядишь "на лицо" изменения будут... Ведь их служебные машинки - как новые!

----------


## Serjio

> К примеру, сегодня в ВВС нет ни одного генерала, который бы летал на последних модификациях Су-27




А как же Харчевский? )))

----------


## juky-puky

> А может, состояние техники находится в таком аховом состоянии из-за того, что начальство видит ее только "из окна своего персонального автомобиля" !?


- Нет, из-за порочной кадровой политики, сохранившейся со времён СССР (блат, блат, блат!) и недофинансирования.



> А ведь "летающий" генерал, помимо всего прочего, сильнейшая мотивация к повышению летной выучки для молодого летчика.


- Сильнейшая мотивация - полноценный налёт, толковый командир, отличная зарплата и прекрасные бытовые условия. 



> Провозной полет с командиром дивизии или командующим армией начинающий авиатор запомнил бы на всю жизнь.


- Нечем больше заняться командующему воздушной армией, как лейтенантов по зонам катать!



> Кроме того, когда летают генералы, тогда проблемы авиации они знают гораздо лучше.


- Те, кто уже не летают - раньше летали. См. п.1 - _какие_ это генералы.

----------


## Nazar

> К примеру, сегодня в ВВС нет ни одного генерала, который бы летал на последних модификациях Су-27. Высшие офицеры летают в настоящее время на Су-25 и МиГ-29. А на Су-27 - ни одного.


Ха,ха,ха! как Вы в авиации служите? Вам генералов на Су-33 летающих назвать?

----------


## Холостяк

> Ха,ха,ха! как Вы в авиации служите? Вам генералов на Су-33 летающих назвать?


Во-первых это слова, про генералов и провозной, из выступления Начальника Службы безопасности полетов авиации Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации генерал-лейтенанта *Сергея Байнетова* на конференции. Там и Зелин присутствовал... и генералы... не летающие..., но знающие ситуацию. Так что не возразили...
Сам генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов за 34 года налетал 2,5 тысячи часов. Сейчас летает на Су-27. Он читает, что профессиональный летчик, независимо от того, генерал он, или нет, должен выполнять норму налета часов.
Вот еще его недавнее интервью: http://www.aviationunion.ru/press/av...5/baymetov.htm

Надеюсь Вы "серьезный" оппонент этому должностному лицу? И служу я как и все остальные... Вот и весь ответ Nazarу. Ну и назвали бы летающих генералов на Су-33 - всем интересно увидеть, а я еще уточню Вашу инфу. 
И кстати, тоже Ха, Ха, Ха!

----------


## Nazar

> [COLOR=black]Надеюсь Вы "серьезный" оппонент этому должностному лицу? И служу я как и все остальные... Вот и весь ответ Nazarу. Ну и назвали бы летающих генералов на Су-33 - всем интересно увидеть, а я еще уточню Вашу инфу.


Так Вы по своим каналам и узнайте их фамилии, потом  уточняйте их инфу, а не мою.
Или так и будете на  ссылки газетные опираться?

----------


## Холостяк

> Так Вы по своим каналам и узнайте их фамилии, потом уточняйте их инфу, а не мою.
> Или так и будете на ссылки газетные опираться?


Дык... Пока вроде речи наших генералов, на подведениях итогов и прочая, в газетах не публикуют... А ссылки, кстати, газетные то причем? Могу указать на дату, время и место сказанного доклада. Только что это даст? А вот ссылку из газеты, тут в интернете, мы и можем прочитать. Ведь все равно, слова людей приводят в прямой речи как интервью или выдержки. Ссылку, приведенную выше, нашел при написании того поста, для представления собеседникам человека об ком речь идет. Могу дать ссылку из журналов типа "Вестника...".., там тоже писали и его интервью и о нем... 
Просто человек сказал конкретно о "последних модификациях" Су-27... Предполагаю, что он имел в виду самолеты Су-30..., хотя можно добавить и Су-34, Су-35... Однако факт, сказанный им, имеет место быть... 
А то, Вы так сразу "как служите" и все такое... Надо Вам дружить с рассудком и внимательностью...

----------


## AC

> ...Сегодня *в ВВС* нет ни одного генерала, который бы летал на последних модификациях Су-27...





> ...Вам генералов *на Су-33* летающих назвать?


Дык, эта... Вроде *на Су-33* летают *не ВВС*... (???)  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Дык, эта... Вроде *на Су-33* летают *не ВВС*... (???)


Логично...

----------


## AC

> Интересно было бы посмотреть эту динамику за 05-06 годы...


*Прошу:*

*Боевые самолеты:*
3416 -- квота России по Договору об обычных вооружениях в Европе.
2000 -- 2733
2001 -- 2636
2003 -- 2358
2004 -- 2245
*2006 -- 2095*

*Боевые вертолеты:*
855 -- квота России по Договору об обычных вооружениях в Европе.
2000 -- 741
2001 -- 587
2003 -- 445
2004 -- 476
*2006 -- 438*

----------


## FLOGGER

Ас, спасибо за сведения. Жаль. что теперь до квоты мы уже никогда не доберемся.

----------


## PiBu

> Жаль. что теперь до квоты мы уже никогда не доберемся.


Да никто уже до своих квот давно не дотягивает. Не хочется мне сейчас копаться по всем странам, но, допустим, у Польши квота 430 самолетов и 130 вертолетов, а реально - около 100-120 самолетов и около 40-50 вертолетов

----------


## PiBu



----------


## FLOGGER

Большое спасибо, очень интересная табличка. Только я думаю, что  большинству этих стран догонять квоты особенно ни к чему-они практически все в НАТО, да они, наверное, и не сокращали свои ВВС так, как это сделали у нас -одним махом все одномоторные на свалку отправили. Еще в этой табличке не вижу шведов и финнов. Но и так у них уже на 36% самолетов больше, чем у нас. А если из этих 2095 выкинуть за непригодностью самоли на т.н. базах хранения, то картина будет еще менее привлекательной. Но по-любому большое спасибо  собеседникам за  предоставленную информацию.

----------


## AC

> Большое спасибо, очень интересная табличка. Только я думаю, что  большинству этих стран догонять квоты особенно ни к чему-они практически все в НАТО...


А нам зачем "догонять" квоты?  :Smile:  




> ...Еще в этой табличке не вижу шведов и финнов...


Швеция и Финляндия не подписывали ДОВСЕ.  :Cool:

----------


## AC



----------


## F74

Учитывая то, что США  в любой момент смогут подкинуть тысчонку самолетов на европейские аэродромы, становится как-то неуютно.

----------


## Юрий

По официальным сообщениям, Россия поставит Сирии самые современные системы вооружения - модернизированные МиГ-31 и некоторые элементы ПВО. Откуда у нищей Сирии, которой мы простили многомиллиардные долги, средства на столь дорогие игрушки?

Корпорация МиГ в первый же день работы Международного авиационно-космического салона в пригороде французской столицы Ле-Бурже приковала внимание посетителей, экспертов и представителей СМИ. В этом году представляют свою продукцию около 2 тыс. компаний мира, но одним из самых ярких экспонатов салона признан российский многофункциональный истребитель МиГ-29ОВТ, совершивший вчера первый успешный демонстрационный полет. Предполагается, что эта миговская новинка станет желанной ласточкой многих ВВС зарубежья. Но говорить о контрактах на эту модель еще преждевременно. К тому же истребитель будет поставляться, скорее всего, наряду с другими модификациями МиГ-29, которые сегодня являются самыми востребованными боевыми машинами компании-разработчика.

В то же время РСК МиГ начинает активно продвигать другую модель - истребитель-перехватчик - МиГ-31Э, что вызвало не меньший интерес и некоторое беспокойство в определенных кругах. Как утверждает газета "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на источники в оборонно-промышленном комплексе Россия приступила к реализации контракта на поставку пяти истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ- 31Э в Сирию, заключенного "Рособоронэкспортом" в этом году. Это означает, что Москва после некоторого перерыва, вызванного прошлогодней войной в Ливане, возобновляет поставки вооружения на Ближний Восток.

Сверхзвуковой истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 был разработан в 1968 году и через 13 лет принят на вооружение. Он был предназначен в первую очередь для прикрытия СССР от удара крылатыми ракетами со стороны Арктики. С помощью находящейся на борту самолета РЛС "Заслон", способной обнаруживать цели в радиусе 180 км экипаж мог сбивать их управляемыми ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" Р-33 на расстоянии 120 км . Позже появилось несколько модификаций самолета с увеличенной в 2 раза дальностью РЛС и способных наносить удары по наземным целям. Но в боевых действиях МиГ-31 по официальной информации так и не участвовал. А речи о поставках его на экспорт никогда не шло. Производство этих самолетов было свернуто в 1994 году, до этого времени авиазавод "Сокол" в Нижнем Новгороде успел построить более 500 машин. В настоящее время до 300 таких истребителей состоит на вооружении ВВС России и около 40 Казахстана.

Примечательно, что Дамаску проданы МиГ-31 из мобилизационного резерва российских ВВС, которые теперь "Нижегородский завод 'Сокол'" модернизирует под требования заказчика. В РСК МиГ предпочли не комментировать Newsinfo.ru сделку с Сирией, также как и какие-либо договоренности о поставках своих истребителей на Ближний Восток. Но заместитель гендиректора по маркетингу авиакорпорации Владимир Выпряжкин подтвердил, что "на МиГ-31 начали поступать экспортные заказы". "Мы предлагаем МиГ-31Э по схеме trade-in странам, у которых на вооружении стоят перехватчики МиГ-25", - пояснил он. К сведению, сегодня на вооружении МиГ-25 остались только у Ливии, Сирии и, может быть, Египта. К тому же еще в конце прошлого года президент Сирии Башар Асад на переговорах c Владимиром Путиным в Москве выражал желание заменить устаревший парк истребителей МиГ-25 новыми самолетами МиГ-29 или МиГ-31.

Глава Федерального агентства по промышленности Борис Алешин подтвердил наличие контракта на МиГ-31Э, но называть покупателя также отказался, хотя все данные сводятся к тому, что это Сирия. Кроме того, в предполагаемом направлении продана партия истребителей МиГ-29М/М2. По источникам "Коммерсанта" общая стоимость контракта на МиГ-31 и партию МиГ-29М/М2 с Сирией оценивается в $1 млрд. А теперь главное, почему о сделке официальные представители ничего не говорят. Сразу возникает вопрос, где Сирия нашла деньги на покупку столь дорогостоящего вооружения. Очевидно, что спонсором выступает Иран, которому впоследствии будут перепроданы истребители российского производства. Сирия же, как посредник, получив свой процент, сможет рассчитаться за 36 ракетно-артиллерийских систем "Панцирь-С1Э", о поставках которых Дамаск и Москва договорились еще в прошлом году. Но и здесь не обошлось без косвенного участия Тегерана. Как сообщил еще в мае этого года авторитетный британский журнал Jane`s Defence Weekly, как минимум десять "Панцирей" до конца 2008 года будут также перепроданы Ирану.

Можно утверждать, что Москва официально не оповещена о такой сделке между Ираном и Сирией. Но в России знают, что Дамаск и Тегеран еще в ноябре 2005 года заключили стратегическое соглашение о военном и технологическом сотрудничестве, в результате чего была подписана целая серия договоров, предусматривающих плотную координацию оборонительных действий. Поэтому закупаемое в России вооружение у них "общее".

Примечательно, что тогда же в 2005 году Россия списала 70% внешнего долга Сирии, после чего сразу же возобновила с ней военно-техническое сотрудничество. Начались переговоры о поставках новых вооружений вечному должнику, который каким-то образом все-таки рассчитывается. Военные эксперты уверены, что таким "легитимным" способом Россия снабжает самой современной военной техникой Иран. Поэтому опровержение гуляющего в Ле-Бурже слуха о том, что корпорация МиГ ведет переговоры о поставках авиатехники с Ираном особого значения сегодня не имеет.

Кстати о подготовке летчиков, будь они иранские или сирийские. Их обучением стоит заняться вплотную, управлять российскими истребителями они, может, и умеют, но применить все возможности вряд ли смогут. Как это уже не раз бывало в недавней истории, репутацию российского оружия чаще всего портили те, кто неумеючи им пользовался.

Хотя высокопоставленные представители военной авиации Израиля уже говорят, что появление МиГ-31 даже в Сирии серьезно ограничит свободу действий израильских ВВС. Дело в том, что сирийцы смогут сбивать израильские самолеты и над Голанскими высотами, и над Ливаном. А это станет большим скачком в возможностях Сирии вести воздушный бой, но при условии, что таких самолетов будет не пять, а больше. Как заявил бывший глава ВВС Израиля генерал-майор Эйтан Бен-Элияху "если количество этих самолетов у Сирии увеличится, это может изменить ситуацию. Но самое опасное для безопасности Израиля, по его мнению, это не факт поставки пяти самолетов, а осуществляемое возобновление поставок.

Безусловно, вооружение Сирии и Ирана не поможет в противостоянии с США, но современные самолеты и комплексы ПВО российского производства заставят Израиль пересматривать свою военную стратегию, об этом они говорят давно. Но, пока, в мире превалирует тема размещения американской ПРО в Европе, судьбой этих военных поставок, похоже, никто не озаботится, даже в России. Например, где сегодня брать эти МиГ-31 для экспорта, опять из мобилизационного резерва ВВС России?..

----------


## AC

> По официальным сообщениям, Россия поставит Сирии самые современные системы вооружения - модернизированные МиГ-31 и некоторые элементы ПВО. Откуда у нищей Сирии, которой мы простили многомиллиардные долги, средства на столь дорогие игрушки?


*Официально все уже опровергли:*
"ЛЕ-БУРЖЕ, 18 июн - РИА Новости. Планов продажи истребителей МиГ-29 в Сирию и Иран нет, сообщил глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Сергей Чемезов. 
"Если такие переговоры начнутся, то вы об этом своевременно узнаете", - сказал Чемезов журналистам во вторник на пресс-конференции в Ле-Бурже. 
Глава "Рособоронэкспорта" сказал, что бессмысленно говорить на данном этапе о вероятных объемах и стоимости поставок самолетов в эти страны. 
Во вторник газета "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на источники в оборонно-промышленном комплексе сообщила, что Россия приступила к реализации контракта на поставку пяти истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31Э в Сирию, заключенного "Рособоронэкспортом" в этом году...".
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../67460117.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> А нам зачем "догонять" квоты?  
> 
> 
> Швеция и Финляндия не подписывали ДОВСЕ.


Да  я и не предлагаю догонять квоты. Просто мне кажется, что противостояние с Европой сохраняется и мы сильно отстаем вооружении.

----------


## Юрий

Интересная схемка.
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/02.jpg

И еще оказывается есть. Интересно, где наши гэбэшники?!
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/10.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/06.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/01.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/03.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/04.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/05.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/07.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/08.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/11.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/12.jpg
http://www.soldat.ru/force/russia/army/2005/maps/13.jpg

----------


## AC

> Интересная схемка.


Схемки, конечно, интересные, но, естественно, не совсем полные и уже устаревшие...  :Smile:  




> И еще оказывается есть. Интересно, где наши гэбэшники?!


Не беспокойтесь -- они бдят...  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> Схемки, конечно, интересные, но, естественно, не совсем полные и уже устаревшие...  
> 
> 
> Не беспокойтесь -- они бдят...


К сожалению, не совсем уж и устаревшие!!!

----------


## AC

> К сожалению, не совсем уж и устаревшие!!!


А почему к сожалению то?  :Smile:

----------


## Micro

> Интересно, где наши гэбэшники?!


В западных странах вполне нормально найти такого рода информацию о своих ВС в сети. 
И несмотря на это, никто на них не напал...  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот тут парни следят за обновлениями своей книги... Уже в этом году три раза обновляли... И все так подробненько, схематично и наглядно...

http://www.warfare.ru/sshots.htm

----------


## AC

> Вот тут парни следят за обновлениями своей книги... Уже в этом году три раза обновляли... И все так подробненько, схематично и наглядно...
> 
> http://www.warfare.ru/sshots.htm


У этих "парней" пурги и старья еще больше, а "белых пятен" тоже хватает...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытный индийский сайт, найдете много фотогалерей и инфы на английском... 
К примеру вот хорошие фото наших МиГ-29 и МиГ-35..:
http://media.bharat-rakshak.com/aero...g2_itemId=9198

Но особо понравились девченки на презентации МиГа!

----------


## Юрий

Интересная информация, ну а девочки просто неподражаемы! Если на них ориентируются все военные атташе, то успех нашей страны несомненнен! :Smile:

----------


## AC

> *Прошу:*
> *Боевые самолеты:*
> 3416 -- квота России по Договору об обычных вооружениях в Европе.
> 2000 -- 2733
> 2001 -- 2636
> 2003 -- 2358
> 2004 -- 2245
> *2006 -- 2095*
> 
> ...


Появились данные по России за 2007 г.:
Боевые самолеты -- *1967*
Боевые вертолеты -- *447*

----------


## Mad_cat

Хорошо, что вертолетов не убавилось. Интересно, за счет чего их кол-во возросло по сравнению с прошлым годом?

----------


## AC

> Хорошо, что вертолетов не убавилось. Интересно, за счет чего их кол-во возросло по сравнению с прошлым годом?


Ну, как видите, в 2003-2004 гг. оно уже возрастало -- даже в большей пропорции: с 445 до 476.
А так, фиг его знает... Самое вероятное -- добрали с баз хранения, с Урала и т. п. (ведь то, что там стоит, оно не учитывается).

----------


## Mad_cat

> Ну, как видите, в 2003-2004 гг. оно уже возрастало -- даже в большей пропорции: с 445 до 476.
> А так, фиг его знает... Самое вероятное -- добрали с баз хранения, с Урала и т. п. (ведь то, что там стоит, оно не учитывается).


Т.е. договор распространяется на технику, которую эксплуатируют в частях. А кол-во ЛА на базах хранения никакими договорами не ограничивается?

----------


## AC

> Т.е. договор распространяется на технику, которую эксплуатируют в частях. А кол-во ЛА на базах хранения никакими договорами не ограничивается?


Нет, в данном случае все чисто географически -- не распространяется на то, что от Урала и восточнее.

----------


## Холостяк

По ДОВСЕ инфа:

*Госдума приостановила действие ДОВСЕ.*

http://top.rbc.ru/politics/07/11/2007/125059.shtml

*Россия должна предпринять радикальные меры в ответ не нежелание стран-членов НАТО ратифицировать адаптированную версию ДОВСЕ.* 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1476457/

----------


## Mad_cat

Скорее всего все ограничится остановкой вывода баз из стран СНГ.

----------


## AC

В смысле? Россия остановит вывод единственной оставшейся базы из Грузии?

----------


## Mad_cat

По заявлениям Минобороны, последнюю базу из Грузии выведут. Балуевский сказал,  мараторий означает, что российская сторона не будет принимать проверки иностранных наблюдателей на своих военных объектах и не будет отчитываться о кол-ве войск в европейской части.

----------


## AC

> По заявлениям Минобороны, последнюю базу из Грузии выведут.


В этом, собственно, и раньше никто не сомневался. Но более того -- ее решили выводить в ускоренном порядке:
http://www.rg.ru/2007/11/08/gruziya-baza-anons.html
Официальная передача базы грузинской стороне уже состоялась:
http://www.rian.ru/politics/cis/20071113/87830729.html




> Балуевский сказал,  мараторий означает, что российская сторона не будет принимать проверки иностранных наблюдателей на своих военных объектах и не будет отчитываться о кол-ве войск в европейской части.


А также, соответственно, не будет больше направлять своих наблюдателей на военные объекты НАТО и не будет получать отчеты стран Европы о количестве и дислокации их войск...
И еще: "...Мы не будем считать себя связанными количественными ограничениями обычных вооружений...".
http://www.mil.ru/847/852/1153/1342/33281/index.shtml

----------


## AC

*Современные темпы утилизации в РФ военной авиа- и прочей техники:*
Сердюков А. Э.: "...*В течение 2,5 месяцев 2007 г.* утилизировано: танков –- 950; *самолётов -– 150*; боеприпасов -– 800000 шт. *В следующем году* будут утилизированы около 4 тыс. танков, *1,5 тыс. самолётов* и более 1,5 млн единиц различных боеприпасов...".
http://www.mil.ru/847/851/1291/12671...shtml?id=34004

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Современные темпы утилизации в РФ военной авиа- и прочей техники:*
> Сердюков А. Э.: "...*В течение 2,5 месяцев 2007 г.* утилизировано: танков –- 950; *самолётов -– 150*; боеприпасов -– 800000 шт. *В следующем году* будут утилизированы около 4 тыс. танков, *1,5 тыс. самолётов* и более 1,5 млн единиц различных боеприпасов...".
> http://www.mil.ru/847/851/1291/12671...shtml?id=34004


Масштабы впечатляют!  Да и то: ломать-не строить, любимое занятие. Еще меня порадовала строчка "переоснащаются авиационные эсакдрильи". Захотелось сказать:"А вот здесь поподробнее, пож." Но некому...

----------


## juky-puky

> Масштабы впечатляют!  Да и то: ломать-не строить, любимое занятие. Еще меня порадовала строчка "переоснащаются авиационные эсакдрильи". Захотелось сказать:"А вот здесь поподробнее, пож." Но некому...


- Но танков, например, в СССР было накоплено действительно интересное число - более 80 тысяч штук. В то время как во всех странах НАТО, в сумме, их было менее 12 тысяч. Рассматривалась то, что танк живёт один-два боя, плюс ещё - возможная полномасштабная война с Китаем.
Но сегодня такое число танков на базах хранения, где за ними, худо-бедно, требуется хоть некоторый, да уход, является явно чрезмерным, тем более танки эти - очень старые, во всех смыслах...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Рассматривалась то, что танк живёт один-два боя


У нас в училище , на ТМП ( тактика морской пехоты , весьма уместный предмет в училище радиоэлектроники :Tongue: ) , были озвучены следующие параметры . В условии полномасштабных боевых действий , с использованием артиллерии и фронтовой авиации ,  среднее время боевой живучести единицы бронетехники , составляет 6-7 минут . 
Сам я в этом мало что понимаю , выдержку взял из конспекта ( до сих пор хранятся дома ) :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Масштабы впечатляют!  Да и то: ломать-не строить, любимое занятие...


Если за это еще и платят к тому же...  :Smile: 

"Около 3,5 млрд руб. получило Минобороны РФ в течение 2007 г. от реализации устаревшего вооружения и другого имущества Вооруженных сил России, сообщила замминистра обороны Любовь Куделина.
«При переходе к профессиональной армии мы пытаемся освободиться от всего ненужного, что затратно для Минобороны. Так, в текущем году мы заработали около 3,5 млрд руб. от реализации устаревшего вооружения, военной техники и другого имущества», - сказала Куделина в четверг на заседании пресс-клуба при Минобороны России.
При этом она уточнила, что в предыдущие годы эта сумма не превышала 500 млн руб.".   // РИА «Новости 
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2007..._1144048.shtml

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Но танков, например, в СССР было накоплено действительно интересное число - более 80 тысяч штук.


Юки, ты где пропадал? Я уж волноваться начал, все ли ладно... А ты где  эту цифирку-то взял?




> Но сегодня такое число танков является явно чрезмерным, тем более танки эти - очень старые, во всех смыслах...


Это несомненно так.

----------


## Aigo

Ребята! А зачем самолеты,если есть ракеты?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ребята! А зачем самолеты,если есть ракеты?


И в самом деле!

----------


## Любомирский

О, еще один Хрущев появился.

----------


## FLOGGER

> О, еще один Хрущев появился.


Может, он шутит?

----------


## AC

> О, еще один Хрущев появился.


Ну, при Хрущеве-то, справедливости ради надо сказать, самолеты конечно пилили, только при этом параллельно разрабатывали, производили и закупали новые (многие сотни в год)...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну, при Хрущеве-то, справедливости ради надо сказать, самолеты конечно пилили, только при этом параллельно разрабатывали, производили и закупали новые (многие сотни в год)...


Абсолютно согласен. Вообще, болтовня о том, что Хрущев развалил и т.п. авиацию, флот носит исключительно конъюнктурный характер и поддерживаются всячески нынешними "отцами", чтобы постараться скрыть тот развал ВС, который учинили они сами.

----------


## Любомирский

> Вообще, болтовня о том, что Хрущев развалил и т.п. авиацию, флот носит исключительно конъюнктурный характер и поддерживаются всячески нынешними "отцами", чтобы постараться скрыть тот развал ВС, который учинили они сами.


Эт, точно. (ну по крайней мере у нас)

----------


## AC

> Абсолютно согласен. Вообще, болтовня о том, что Хрущев развалил и т.п. авиацию, флот носит исключительно конъюнктурный характер и поддерживаются всячески нынешними "отцами", чтобы постараться скрыть тот развал ВС, который учинили они сами.


Там был еще один политический момент. Дело в том, что Хрущев лишился своего поста беспрецедентным для коммунистического режима образом -- не вперед ногами (как было со всеми лидерами/генсеками до и после него), а в результате заговора подчиненных...
Это воистину сенсационное обстоятельство требовало исключительного политико-идеологического обоснования для партийцев и трудящихся масс, ибо:
а) все это, как не поверни, подрывало уже сложившуюся десятилетиями традицию непререкаемого авторитета (культа, непогрешимости) человека №1 в советской иерархии;
б) никто из последователей, соответственно, не хотел рецидивов.
Т. е., народу надо было объяснить, что Никита был чем-то (кем-то) из ряда вон.
Был (надо сказать -- довольно удачно) придуман инкриминируемый ему главный "недуг" -- "волюнтаризм" -- слово для простого советского человека непонятное и почти ругательное ("В моем доме попрошу не выражаться!"... Помните?  :Smile: )
Такой образ Никиты -- дурачка и самодура в одном лице, все вокруг "развалившего" -- очень устраивал новые правящие элиты и намеренно эксплуатировался ими вплоть до краха КПСС.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Там был еще один политический момент. Дело в том, что Хрущев лишился своего поста беспрецедентным для коммунистического режима образом -- не вперед ногами (как было со всеми лидерами/генсеками до и после него), а в результате заговора подчиненных...
> Это воистину сенсационное обстоятельство требовало исключительного политико-идеологического обоснования для партийцев и трудящихся масс, ибо:
> а) все это, как не поверни, подрывало уже сложившуюся десятилетиями традицию непререкаемого авторитета (культа, непогрешимости) человека №1 в советской иерархии;
> б) никто из последователей, соответственно, не хотел рецидивов.
> Т. е., народу надо было объяснить, что Никита был чем-то (кем-то) из ряда вон.
> Был (надо сказать -- довольно удачно) придуман инкриминируемый ему главный "недуг" -- "волюнтаризм" -- слово для простого советского человека непонятное и почти ругательное ("В моем доме попрошу не выражаться!"... Помните? )
> Такой образ Никиты -- дурачка и самодура в одном лице, все вокруг "развалившего" -- очень устраивал новые правящие элиты и намеренно эксплуатировался ими вплоть до краха КПСС.


Уважаемый АС. Мне столько лет, что я это все помню  и сам, безо всяких напоминаний. А насчет "вплоть до краха КПСС"- это ты напрасно. Образ "дурачка" и т.п. эксплуатируется и поныне-очень удобно показать образ  лидера СССР-коммуниста (каким бы он ни был) идиотом. На фоне руководителей СССР-идиотов слабоумных нынешние должны выглядеть просто гениями, что  и успешно вбивается в головы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Абсолютно согласен. Вообще, болтовня о том, что Хрущев развалил и т.п. авиацию, флот носит исключительно конъюнктурный характер и поддерживаются всячески нынешними "отцами", чтобы постараться скрыть тот развал ВС, который учинили они сами.


- Что касается ВВС: Хрущёв сократил вооружённые силы на 1 миллион 200 тысяч человек, при этом военно-воздушные силы были сокращены на 1 миллион 100 тысяч человек. Массу совершенно новеньких самолётов при этом давили танками в крошево, потом бульдозерами и экскаваторми грузили лом в вагоны и отправляли на переплавку. Некоторые эскадрильи самолётов просто топили в океане (на Дальнем Востоке). Массу высокоподготовленного лётного состава выкинули на помойку, некоторым до 20, 25 лет оставалось дослужить несколько месяцев - увольняли, лишая льгот. Преимуществами как и всегда, пользовались блатные.  Стон и плач стоял над военными городками...
*Оставшемуся лётному составу резко сократили льготы, их общие оклады упали в два, у некоторых - в три раза и более. Капитально в связи с этим упал престиж профессии военного лётчика, резко упали конкурсы в училища ВВС, и это было самым катастрофическим.* Реформы Хрущёва нанесли ВВС тяжёлый ущерб, который продолжает сказываться вплоть до настоящего времени.

Разумеется, намерения были самые благие - все высвободившиеся средства бросить на РВСН и АПЛ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

> Образ "дурачка" и т.п. эксплуатируется и поныне-очень удобно показать образ  лидера СССР-коммуниста (каким бы он ни был) идиотом. На фоне руководителей СССР-идиотов слабоумных нынешние должны выглядеть просто гениями, что  и успешно вбивается в головы.


- Ни Никита, ни Брежнев не были идиотами, проблема была в том, что ничего умного они придумать так же были не в состоянии. В то время как административно-хозяйственная система социализма начала входить в штопор, из которого никто из последующих вождей не смог её вывести... Они были партийными карьерными функционерами, как и Андропов, марксистами-ленинцами самого ортодоксального толка. Черненко пришёл на должность генсека уже смертельно больным, да и до того он ничем не выделялся, а после пришёл настоящий дурак - М.С.Горбачёв. Он систему прикончил. Потом пришёл алкоголик Ельцин и вбил последний гвоздь в крышку гроба СССР...
А гением был Дэн Сяопин...

----------


## AC

> Что касается ВВС: Хрущёв сократил вооружённые силы на 1 миллион 200 тысяч человек,


Хрущев за все годы своего правления сократил численность Вооруженных сил на бОльшую цифру, 1,2 млн -- это только один из декларированных этапов сокращения.




> при этом военно-воздушные силы были сокращены на 1 миллион 100 тысяч человек.


Это кто Вам сказал, что из тех самых 1,2 млн 1,1 млн приходились на ВВС?




> Массу совершенно новеньких самолётов при этом давили танками в крошево, потом бульдозерами и экскаваторми грузили лом в вагоны и отправляли на переплавку. Некоторые эскадрильи самолётов просто топили в океане (на Дальнем Востоке).


Сколько, где, когда и какие типы, интересно, "совершенно новеньких самолётов при этом давили"?




> Массу высокоподготовленного лётного состава выкинули на помойку, некоторым до 20, 25 лет оставалось дослужить несколько месяцев - увольняли, лишая льгот. Преимуществами как и всегда, пользовались блатные.  Стон и плач стоял над военными городками...


Ну, с личным-то составом у нас никогда не церемонились особо -- ни до, ни после Хрущева...




> Реформы Хрущёва нанесли ВВС тяжёлый ущерб, который продолжает сказываться вплоть до настоящего времени.


В чем этот "ущерб"-то, по-Вашему, если конкретно?




> Разумеется, намерения были самые благие - все высвободившиеся средства бросить на РВСН и АПЛ...


Не только...
а) Программа массового производства ядерных боеприпасов потребовала колоссальных средств.
б) Вы не пытались оценить во сколько СССР обошлось создание Войск ПВО страны (ЗРВ + РТВ + ИА)?
в) Космос тоже не надо забывать -- он при Хрущеве отнюдь не по линии Академии наук финансировался.
г) Флот получал при Хрущеве отнюдь не одни АПЛ -- тов. Горшков не дал бы соврать.
д) Программы создания новой техники для Сухопутных войск (например, ПТРК и ЗРК) тоже требовали средств.
е) И прочее, и прочее, и прочее...
ж) Денег, впрочем, требовали и сами ВВС, потому что новая техника для них стоила на порядки дороже старой. И, как ни странно, они находились в достаточных количествах.  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Это кто Вам сказал, что из тех самых 1,2 млн 1,1 млн приходились на ВВС?
> 
> Сколько, где, когда и какие типы, интересно, "совершенно новеньких самолётов при этом давили"?


- Я поступил в Барнаульское ВВАУЛ в 1969 году, прошло всего лишь 8 лет со времён тех самых реформ, очень малый срок, наши инструкторы и инженерно-технический состав, которые пережили это на собственных шкурах, нарассказывали нам массу ужасов и идиотизмов из этого времени. Раны тогда ещё не затянулись и кровоточили... 
Давили, в чстности, Ил-28, причём - совершенно по-идиотски: сокращается из полка две эскадрильи, одна остаётся - не давали даже с обречённых на уничтожение самолётов ни прибора снять, ни агрегата (а были в то время масса агрегатов с очень малым ресурсом! Польские двигатели, ВК-1, после кап.ремонта, переборки, имели ресурс 50 часов!!). Идиотизм. И целёхонькие, полностью укомплектованные самолёты уничтожали, не давая снять с них ни болтика для тех, что оставались.



> В чем этот "ущерб"-то, по-Вашему, если конкретно?


- Я ведь даже цветом выделил. Проблема стала заключться в том, что после резкого уменьшения конкурса в лётные училища стали косяком набирать здоровых глупых парней. Слишком тупых для нормальной эксплуатации боевых реактивных самолётов. Не говоря уже о кумовстве, сватовстве и тому подобном протекционизме при решении кадровых вопросов. ВВС, как и все ВС, к моменту распада Союза ССР прогнили до мозга костей...

----------


## AC

> Я поступил в Барнаульское ВВАУЛ в 1969 году, прошло всего лишь 8 лет со времён тех самых реформ, очень малый срок, наши инструкторы и инженерно-технический состав, которые пережили это на собственных шкурах, нарассказывали нам массу ужасов и идиотизмов из этого времени. Раны тогда ещё не затянулись и кровоточили... Давили, в частности, Ил-28, причём -- совершенно по-идиотски: сокращается из полка две эскадрильи, одна остаётся -- не давали даже с обречённых на уничтожение самолётов ни прибора снять, ни агрегата (а были в то время масса агрегатов с очень малым ресурсом! Польские двигатели, ВК-1, после кап.ремонта, переборки, имели ресурс 50 часов!!!). Идиотизм. И целёхонькие, полностью укомплектованные самолёты уничтожали, не давая снять с них ни болтика для тех, что оставались.


Итак, про Ил-28 -- действительно, когда говорят "давили", то упоминают в подавляющем большинстве случаев именно их... Тут можно, конечно, придерживаться "апокалиптичного" взгляда ("тысячи новеньких самолетов!"), а можно все-таки попытаться конкретно разобраться:
а) сколько Ил-28 было выпущено в 40-50 гг. и для чего?
б) имело ли смысл продолжать содержать весь этот парк в 60-е?
в) сколько самолетов все-таки осталось в полках (например, в разведывательных, где они служили еще довольно долго)?
г) сколько списываемых из строевых частей самолетов было передано в училища, где они летали вплоть до 80-х гг.?
д) сколько самолетов было переоборудовано в буксировщики мишеней, а главное -- в сами мишени, которые были позарез нужны для ПВО в больших количествах (а строить специально -- лишние деньги)?
е) сколько самолетов было в итоге передано "друзьям" -- в ВВС стран "народной демократии" и им подобных (строить для них специально -- тоже лишние деньги)?
ж) со скольких при разделке оборудование было все же снято, как полагается (а ведь такое тоже было)?
з) и сколько же, наконец, в сухом остатке, было подавлено беспощадно?
Я все-таки сторонник более спокойного подхода -- "разобраться".
Что касается ВК-1, то Вы же понимаете, что выпущено их было как грязи -- т. е. в разы больше, чем, собственно, было выпушено МиГ-15, МиГ-17, Ил-28 и Ту-14 вместе взятых. Что с ними ВСЕМИ было делать? Хорошо, некоторые -- на хранение, на замену, на запчасти, на наземные машины... Но сколько (в штуках) их надо было оставлять!? Ведь ВК-1 в каком-то количестве до сих пор (!!!) хранятся на некоторых складах ВВС России и стран СНГ.
Про "идиотизм" (когда он действительно был) в виде отсутствия продуманной утилизации... Это -- не есть что-то оригинальное, присущее только хрущевскому периоду... Увы, его у нас хватало всегда и везде, и не только у военных и в ВВС, в частности... Ведь в то время, когда пионеры, высунув языки, по всей стране собирали металлолом, в колхозах закапывали в землю трактора и комбайны (про удобрения я вообще молчу)...  :Smile: 




> Я ведь даже цветом выделил. Проблема стала заключться в том, что после резкого уменьшения конкурса в лётные училища стали косяком набирать здоровых глупых парней. Слишком тупых для нормальной эксплуатации боевых реактивных самолётов. Не говоря уже о кумовстве, сватовстве и тому подобном протекционизме при решении кадровых вопросов. ВВС, как и все ВС, к моменту распада Союза ССР прогнили до мозга костей...


Ну, не знаю, тут Вам конечно виднее, у меня есть какое-то количество знакомых военных летчиков "образца" 70-80-х гг., но я, пожалуй, ни про кого из них не могу сказать: "он глупый и тупой"... Возможно, не в тех кругах общался...  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

*AC*, я никогда не задавался целью прояснить, сколько самолётов той поры было просто уничтожено, а сколько утилизовано другими способами, но, судя по количеству сокращённого личного сосотава ВВС - уничтожено было МНОГО.
  Что касается двигателей ВК-1, они ведь вероятно до сих пор используются в тепловых машинах, которыми удаляют лёд с ВПП и РД. Поэтому не так уж плохо, что они ещё сохранились на складах...

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Что касается ВВС: Хрущёв сократил вооружённые силы на 1 миллион 200 тысяч человек, при этом военно-воздушные силы были сокращены на 1 миллион 100 тысяч человек.


Не уверен, подтверди чем-нибудь.



> Массу совершенно новеньких самолётов при этом давили танками в крошево, потом бульдозерами и экскаваторми грузили лом в вагоны и отправляли на переплавку. Некоторые эскадрильи самолётов просто топили в океане (на Дальнем Востоке).


Ты это сам видел или кто-то рассказал?



> Массу высокоподготовленного лётного состава выкинули на помойку, некоторым до 20, 25 лет оставалось дослужить несколько месяцев - увольняли, лишая льгот.


Ну. это мы видели, примерно, и в гораздо более поздние годы.



> Преимуществами как и всегда, пользовались блатные.  Стон и плач стоял над военными городками...


Но не вся страна рыдала.

*



			
				Оставшемуся лётному составу резко сократили льготы, их общие оклады упали в два, у некоторых - в три раза и более. Капитально в связи с этим упал престиж профессии военного лётчика,
			
		

Юки, насчет льгот не знаю, но насчет престижа-это ты того, загнул. Ты вспомни, сколько было в СССР авиаучилищ, и высших в т.ч., и сколько их сейчас-ОДНО!





резко упали конкурсы в училища ВВС, и это было самым катастрофическим.



Что. не стало летчиков?
*


> Реформы Хрущёва нанесли ВВС тяжёлый ущерб, который продолжает сказываться вплоть до настоящего времени.


И как он сказывается сейчас?




> Разумеется, намерения были самые благие - все высвободившиеся средства бросить на РВСН и АПЛ...


Это были не просто благие намерения, это была суровая необходимость. Почитай Б.А Чертока, рекомендую. Его книги на многое мне открыли глаза.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не уверен, подтверди чем-нибудь.
> Ты это сам видел или кто-то рассказал?


- Мне это рассказывали в курсантские и ранние офицерские годы.



> Но не вся страна рыдала.


 - Вся страна не рыдала даже в 1937-38 годы... По принципу "лучше кум без члена, чем я - без пальца!"



> Юки, насчет льгот не знаю, но насчет престижа-это ты того, загнул.


- Ничего я не загибаю. Даже сравнить нельзя с тем, что было в 50-ые годы и тем, что стало в 70-ые... Упал престиж, уменьшились конкурсы, "здоровые глупые парни" попёрли косяком...



> Ты вспомни, сколько было в СССР авиаучилищ, и высших в т.ч., и сколько их сейчас - ОДНО!


- Да что про "сейчас" говорить?! "Сейчас" - вообще не показатель.  Великая катастрофа, великая смута, девять лет алкаш на троне, а вокруг - алчная свора... Потом страна сидит на нефтегазовой игле, а руководство только тем и занимается, что копит на чёрный день те деньги, которые пока нельзя украсть...



> Что. не стало летчиков?
> И как он сказывается сейчас?


- Я вот тут наговорил на "10 лет без права переписки", кому не лень -можно почитать (ник - *Вуду*):
http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/02/15/...yotchikov.html



> Это были не просто благие намерения, это была суровая необходимость. Почитай Б.А Чертока, рекомендую. Его книги на многое мне открыли глаза.


- Читал, но делать всё можно было совершенно по-другому, не так по-идиотски.

----------


## Nazar

В 1971 году , в Оренбургском ВВАУЛ , конкурс был примерно десять человек на место , не учитывая отсеяных по здоровью  в районых, городских и областных военкоматах. Я не знаю что было десятью годами раньше , но и этот конкурс весьма не мал.

2juky-puky (офф-топ)
Интересно , но Александр Леонов постоянно присутствует  у меня на модельном сайте. :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> В 1971 году , в Оренбургском ВВАУЛ , конкурс был примерно десять человек на место , не учитывая отсеяных по здоровью  в районых, городских и областных военкоматах. Я не знаю что было десятью годами раньше , но и этот конкурс весьма не мал.


- После прохождения четвёртой, училищной ВЛК?!  Что-то невероятное!..
В 1969-м, в Барнаульском ВВАУЛ, у нас был конкурс до училищной ВЛК примерно 5 человек на место, после ВЛК - 0.9. Cдавших на двойки,  вызывали телеграммами из домов и заставляли пересдавать, некоторых - раза по три...  :Rolleyes: 



> 2juky-puky (офф-топ)
> Интересно , но Александр Леонов постоянно присутствует  у меня на модельном сайте.


- Почему бы и нет?  Возможно, увлекается этим... _"Всяк по-своему с ума сходит"..._  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - После прохождения четвёртой, училищной ВЛК?!  Что-то невероятное!..


Как Вы думаете , кому я больше верю , Вам или родному отцу ? :Wink: 
В 71году из двух с половиной тысяч приехавших в училище , на обучение осталось около 200 человек. В 96м когда поступал я , у нас конкурс был примерно 8-9 человек на место ( уже непосредственно в училище ) , основная масса отсеялась после профотбора, но правда к авиации это никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## juky-puky

> Как Вы думаете , кому я больше верю , Вам или родному отцу ?


- Отцу родному!  :Smile: 



> В 71году из двух с половиной тысяч приехавших в училище , на обучение осталось около 200 человек.


- Мянутку! Ты, видимо, не понял вопроса: абитуриент в те времена проходил 4 (четыре) врачебно-лётных комиссии. Последняя - училищная. Вот приехали в Оренбург 2500 человек, ВЛК делается сначала, ДО экзаменов. *Сколько человек осталось после прохождения ВЛК?* А то в моё родное Барнаульское ВВАУЛ в 1969 году приехало 1100 человек абитуры (в несколько потоков выполнялись и комиссии, и экзамены), а после прохождения училищной ВЛК  осталось только лишь человек 200. При требуемом наборе в 220. И получился окончательный конкурс 0.9 человек на место. А если считать по приехавшим в училище - так у нас будет 5 человек на место, как в твоём рассказе - 10. 
Но это неправильный подсчёт.

----------


## Nazar

Нет , про училищную ВЛК  я естественно в курсе и при таком подсчете наверное ты и прав , но разве не здоровье является основопологающим компонентом для поступление в военное училище ? Когда я поступал , я в училище вообще экзамены не сдавал , к нам в гарнизоны приезжала выездная комиссия и принимала экзамены ( формально ) , потом приходил вызов в военкомат , медкомиссия районная , потом сразу была областная , потом медкомиссия в училище и экзамен по физ.подготовке, формальное изложение , единственым условие которого было , передача 70 % полученой информации и профотбор ( шесть часов идиотизма , до сих пор помню коварный вопрос "_какое общество Вы больше предпочитаете , мужское или женское ?_" и так шесть часов , я уже и не помню как на этот вопрос ответил . :Frown: .

----------


## juky-puky

> Нет , про училищную ВЛК  я естественно в курсе и при таком подсчете наверное ты и прав , но разве не здоровье является основопологающим компонентом для поступление в военное училище ?


- Разумеется, *не только* здоровье.  Поэтому, если бы после прохождения ВЛК в училище оставалось бы 10 человек на место, а не один-полтора, то курсанты первого курса были бы не только здоровыми, но ещё и умными...  :Smile:  
В США конкурс в лётные школы (данные 12-летней давности) был 15 человек на место, в Израиле (данные 5-летней давности) конкурс был 50 человек на место. Отсюда и выход "конечного продукта" по качеству.

----------


## Nazar

> - Разумеется, *не только* здоровье.  Поэтому, если бы после прохождения ВЛК в училище оставалось бы 10 человек на место, а не один-полтора, то курсанты первого курса были бы не только здоровыми, но ещё и умными...


То-есть , как я понял , себя ты то-же относишь к здоровым и не очень умным летчикам ? :Wink:  , или опять исключение и ты имел оба качества , а вокруг были прущие косяком  "здоровые глупые парни" .
Еще уточнил несколько нюансов , сдавали три экзамена , математика ( устно -письмено ) и физика , так вот с двумя четверками и одной тройкой ( 11 баллов ) и второй группой профотбора , поступление было весьма сомнительно . 
Может еще играет роль престижа училища ? У БВВАУЛ на том момент он был гораздо ниже.

----------


## juky-puky

> То-есть , как я понял , себя ты то-же относишь к здоровым и не очень умным летчикам ? , или опять исключение и ты имел оба качества , а вокруг были прущие косяком  "здоровые глупые парни" .


- No comments.  :Tongue: 



> Еще уточнил несколько нюансов , сдавали три экзамена, математика ( устно -письмено ) и физика , так вот с двумя четверками и одной тройкой ( 11 баллов ) и второй группой профотбора, поступление было весьма сомнительно. 
> Может еще играет роль престижа училища ? У БВВАУЛ на тот момент он был гораздо ниже.


- Безусловно. Училище было самым восточным в СССР из лётных, Алтай, зимой до -40 градусов, училище молодое, я был в третьем наборе, в перерывах между занятиями мы его всё строили, строили, строили... Шутка была: "Высшее строительное училище с авиационным уклоном"...  
Однако, как позже выяснилось, именно потому, что было молодым, там ещё вся гниль не развилась, которая свирепствовала в училищах старых - кумовство, блат, и др., и пр.  Атмосфера была (как я понял гораздо позже) там очень здоровой. Вдобавок, Барнаульское ВВАУЛ было местом ссыльно-каторжных из столиц - как кто провинился - ссылали к нам.  Массу замечательных людей, надо сказать. Начмед Звёздного - после гибели Гагарина сослали к нам на три года. Много было преподавателей из академий - жену там не у того трахнул, или в морду не тому дал - к нам, в ссылку!  
Разговоры с нами они вели прямо диссидентские, вольнoдумство процветало... И - хоть бы что!  :Smile:  
Но той кошмарной гнили, что я потом увидел в Челябинском ВВАУШ (которое существовало с 1936 года) там не было и в помине.

----------


## FLOGGER

Осмелюсь вмешаться в ваш горячечный спор и задать вопрос: а какое это отношение имеет к состоянию парка авиатехники ВВС РФ на конец 2006 года?

----------


## juky-puky

> Осмелюсь вмешаться в ваш горячечный спор и задать вопрос: а какое это отношение имеет к состоянию парка авиатехники ВВС РФ на конец 2006 года?


- Т-щи интересуются, откуда ноги растут у современного состояния ВВС, как они дошли до жизни такой и почему? 
A cвязь прямая, причинно-следственная...

----------


## AC

> По официальным сообщениям, Россия поставит Сирии самые современные системы вооружения - модернизированные МиГ-31 и некоторые элементы ПВО.
> ...
> Как утверждает газета "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на источники в оборонно-промышленном комплексе Россия приступила к реализации контракта на поставку пяти истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ- 31Э в Сирию, заключенного "Рособоронэкспортом" в этом году. Это означает, что Москва после некоторого перерыва, вызванного прошлогодней войной в Ливане, возобновляет поставки вооружения на Ближний Восток.
> ...
> Примечательно, что Дамаску проданы МиГ-31 из мобилизационного резерва российских ВВС, которые теперь "Нижегородский завод 'Сокол'" модернизирует под требования заказчика. В РСК МиГ предпочли не комментировать Newsinfo.ru сделку с Сирией, также как и какие-либо договоренности о поставках своих истребителей на Ближний Восток. Но заместитель гендиректора по маркетингу авиакорпорации Владимир Выпряжкин подтвердил, что "на МиГ-31 начали поступать экспортные заказы"...


Итак, после двух лет упорных опровержеений контракт по МиГ-31 с Сирией получил, наконец, не только полное потверждение, но и интереснейшее продолжение -- целиком материал тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1230731

"...Российская сторона впервые официально признала планы поставок в Сирию партии истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31Э. Об этом заявил "Ъ" глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Алексей Федоров. Контракт 2007 года, по его словам, так и не вступил в силу, но переговоры продолжаются, и ОАК рассчитывает на его реализацию в надежде стабилизировать за счет экспорта ситуацию в ОАО "Нижегородский авиастроительный завод "Сокол"", занимающемся модернизацией машин по заказу ФГУП "Рособоронэкспорт". Правда, теперь в контракт может вмешаться еще и прокуратура — половина предназначенных для него "МиГов" фигурируют в качестве объекта мошенничества в уголовном деле...".

----------

